# Can A Stallion Breed A Mare Through A Fence?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*sigh* and we wonder why the market is so saturated with grade horses.. 

It is funny though, I just wish some people had more than just a handful of brain cells.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

When they think they are 'highly skilled equestrians' and you have tried to warn them on several occasions, there isn't anything else you can do but sit back and laugh. 

There is nothing like hearing a woman screaming at the top of her voice and running through a muddy field "MARE! MARE! MARE! NO!"


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

That is so bad, but the imagery is hilarious! 

I am so glad that my boy does not test his panel fencing...of course he does get out to be worked on a daily basis since age 2, and he is allowed to interact with other horses.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow.... that's extreme..... it just proves that stallions aren't thinking with their heads.... and that their owners just aren't thinking clearly.... hehe, it makes me laugh though


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh yes it can happen. Know of a few people to whom it happend.


----------



## Marcee2800 (Mar 5, 2008)

Funny..... but i don't like when Studs aren't even broke to lead they 
should be treated like a horse not a bomb plus, it's dangerous having a horse thats basically wild..... just my opinion though.


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

I really don't find that funny. Our country is so over populated from back yard breeding, which is exactly what that is.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it is freaking hilarious. Couldn't happen to better people I think. They didn't listen, and now they will learn. 

True backyard breeding in the derogative sense would be for them to have thier stallion running with the mares, not separated, with no plan at all for any of the horses in thier care. The mares were not bought to be breeding machines. Seeing them come out and lunge them in thier little breeches, and seeing them take thier horses on a regular basis...wherever it is they take them, proves that much. The same ones come back, so they aren't trading them off like baseball cards at the stockyards.

These are just newer owners who tried to be responsible by separating thier stallion and thier stallion got the best of them. I'm not going to say too much bad about them, because they do take great dilligent care of thier horses, and they do provide us with so much amusement. They are a great relief to the locals I give them that. Our normal neighbors try to do harm. These try to do the right thing.

Regardless of the overpopulation of the horses in this country, these people have thier hearts in the right place. We can just hope that the appaloosa looking mare is really a...whatever the stallion is, and they are both registered to the same organization. And even if not, these babies that will result are not going to end up in the community sale right from them. I have gathered that much from them. They do try to do the right thing. 

And on the subject of the overpopulation, there is nothing to say they can't. Lots to say they shouldn't, and they did try to take precautions against it. Just because these people aren't experienced enough to handle thier stallion, doesn't make them bad people. And if they end up with foals, they are going to be as well fed, and well taken care of as the rest of thier little herd. I have no problem with well taken care of horses reproducing. They are going to be well taken care of as well. 

These foals that are going to result are going to have a good chance at life, because of the nature of the people that own them. A little dumb, a little nutty, very amusing, but still they are pretty decent people.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hahahaha oops lol thats extremally funny :lol: 
That mare must of been pretty....um good looking lol :lol: :lol: 
hehe


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> True backyard breeding in the derogative sense would be for them to have thier stallion running with the mares, not separated, with no plan at all for any of the horses in thier care.


True enough. One of our neighbors keeps horses this way. They were actually surprised when they went out to their pasture the other morning and found that one of their mares had foaled. :roll: What did they think would happen?!? No plan whatsoever for the foal... they didn't even know the mare was pregnant. Neither the stallion nor the mares are of breeding quality. *sigh*



> These are just newer owners who tried to be responsible by separating thier stallion and thier stallion got the best of them.


IMO, the responsible thing to do would've been to get the stallion gelded, if they aren't planning on breeding... 



> Just because these people aren't experienced enough to handle thier stallion, doesn't make them bad people.


You're right, it doesn't make them bad people. If they're not experienced enough to handle a stallion, however, I don't think they should have one.

But, I digress. I'll get off my soapbox now. :lol: It was truly a funny story, debates about overpopulation aside!! :lol:


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, soapbox away. I don't mind. And I agree with all of those points. Wholeheartedly, actually. 

But there isn't much you can do for folks who apparently know it all. We all know those. I see vents on them all the time in the GD. Heh. I'm going to start posting on those to just laugh at them when they eat thier ignorance. 

Just so long as that stud stays on his side of the fence, we are going to stay out of things. Thank goodness for our Dad did them they'd have all thier mares in foal by April. Not much else we can do.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

true true


----------

